# bubble eye?



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

i just got two of those 2"hb rhom's from ash. the fish was fine when i got him friday but now i noticed he has a one eye that is kind of bubbled out (like its out of its socket a little more than the other) i am not sure if it hit it on something or maybe that i had the 2 together until i moved some fish around to free up a tank that they were fighting or what?or is it a disease? the eye isn't damaged at all just bubbled out. does anyone know what i should i do? medicate the water or what? right now i just put some of that stuff to help will stress and to leave the light off most of the time but is there something else i can do? to help it get better? thanx


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Is the eye white or look cloudy? Can you post a pic?


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

i can't really get a good pictures of it.he's to small to get a good picture in the tank. but i can tell you that the eye it self is not cloudy. but it kind of looks like on top around the eye has white (just a little) could it be pop eye. but defidently it looks like its eye is popping out of its head. i will try putting him in a bag and getting a picture?


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

here's a few pictures sorry if the pictures are to big!!!!! notice the size difference in the top view but no cloudiness of the eye. just looks a little white around eye! please help! i never seen this before


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

how do you make picture smaller


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

damn their are bigger than i thought hope someone has the time to wait for them to come up. cuz i reall ywant to know what f-ck it is!!!


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Can u take a pic of him in a tank- instead of a jar.

You might wanna make sure its defintly a disease instead of a birth defect/or injury
------------------------------------
*Pop-eye *

*Cause* 
Unknown, but possibly fish tuberculosis, bacterial infection or even over saturation of dissolved oxygen.

*Symptoms *
Eye or Eyes protrude from their sockets.

*Treatment* 
Difficult due to its unknown cause, general antibiotic.

This is a symptom, not a disease caused by a specific organsim. It is manifested by swelling behind the eye(s), or in the eye(s). The swelling may be caused by many factors but is most commonly caused by bacteria. *If unilateral (one-sided), the cause is probably mechanical injury.* Only time passing may effect a cure. It is difficult to treat, but the most effective procedure seems to be a good environment, and medicated food. Start with flakes "D" and "A" in conjunction, then feed flake "B", and go on to flake "C" if needed. Erythromycin or chloramphenicol may also be effective.


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

like i said sorry about the huge pic's but those are the best pic's i can get i can't seem to get a goos shot in the tank! i don't think i got him like that but not for sure? i don't think ash will take it back now?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

evermore click meto learn about resizing pics


----------

